# lesbian couple starting the road o egg sharing



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

hi all,
          had my first consultation at the LWC at Darlington. we are wanting to egg share to which i need to lose 2 stone first but then can do this. have never done anything like this in my life so any advice would be amazing. im 27 and my partner is 23. im going to be going through the whole process . i know its early stages but im really excited and also scared and very nervous.

how are you all?

sass


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Sass!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Feeling excited, scared and nervous comes with the territory! You will feel a lot more emotions when you go through treatment!

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

Egg Share ~ CLICK HERE There are a few threads mentioning Darlington in particular.

Gay & Lesbian ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!         

Sue


----------

